# Automatisches Ausloggen windows 7



## Trebble56 (9. Mai 2011)

Moin,

Ich hab n riesen problem .... ich werde nach etwa 3min immer autmatisch ausgelogged... das nervt extrem vor allem wenn ich einen film guggen möchte ...das scheint statt dem bildschirmschoner zu passieren denn es kommt nur wenn ich nichts tue.

Hat jemand ne idee wie ich das wieder los werde?


----------



## Maniac (13. Mai 2011)

Überprüfe mal deine Energieoptionen, könnte sein das dort was faul ist.


----------



## Trebble56 (15. Mai 2011)

Hab ich gemacht aber nix komisches gefunden ....war wohl i-wie was mit dem bildschirmschoner....auch wenn ich nicht raus hab was es war ..ich hab einfacht denbildschirm schoner 2mal umgestellt und neugestarten dannn war das weg...

Trotzdem danke für den tipp


----------

